# T.Moorii "marbled" morph



## obliquidnes (Mar 27, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen the T.Moorii "marbled" morph (see pg.101 in the Celebrating Cichlids book. And whats more has anyone ever seen this fish for sale ?


----------



## A Vertigo Guy (May 19, 2003)

Without seeing the photo, could it be the OB Kalambo?

C


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

most likely an OB. opcorn:


----------



## obliquidnes (Mar 27, 2005)

Your information led me to the Golden Kalambo genetically has a ob morph once in a while. Its like you cant go out and buy a herd of marbled/ob tropheus moori. Thanks to both of you. I love this Cichlid forum ,it never lets me down.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Umm perhaps I should mention Pond-raised Goldens by Toby Veall.
I understand these guys do not always breed true and may always be a rare mutation.
Not heared of anyone in the US with a colony but then all I hear is old news, prob someone trying I would guess as despite myself thinking they are ugly, they do exchange hands for lots of money I hear.

Dunno maybe this thread will help?
http://trophs.com/forums/lofiversion/in ... t4330.html

I seem to remember a figure of Ã‚Â£2000 for one back in the 80s.

All the best James


----------



## A Vertigo Guy (May 19, 2003)

Could also be a Golden Kushungaza.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Does anyone know what common morph these OB Kushungaza come from?


----------



## xchimbax (May 18, 2003)

myjohnson said:


> Does anyone know what common morph these OB Kushungaza come from?


Tropheus sp. kabwe


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

I also beleive there is an OB morph of one of the red rainbow varieties


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

To me only Ikola seems to have a truely attractive marbled morph.
http://www.trophs.com/forums/index.php? ... =10&t=7235
By the way am I right in thinking this pattern is not sex linked in Tropheus?
Just a rair mutation but apears in quite a few species/variants?

All the best James


----------

